# Selena Gomez in Bikini on the beach in Hawaii - May 26, 2011 (x320) Update 5



## Stefan102 (27 Mai 2011)

​thx to Inf1n1te & Preppie


----------



## Punisher (27 Mai 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez on the beach in Hawaii - May 26, 2011 (x10)*

sehr schön, der Bieber ist direkt schon weggeschnitten


----------



## f.torres09 (27 Mai 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez on the beach in Hawaii - May 26, 2011 (x10)*

danke fürs rausschneiden von diesem bieber baby


----------



## sharky 12 (27 Mai 2011)

*Selena Gomez "get a huge kiss on the way to the beach" 26.05.11 7x*




 

 

 




 

 



​


----------



## beachkini (27 Mai 2011)

*x64*


----------



## Freiberg (27 Mai 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez on the beach in Hawaii - May 26, 2011 (x74) Update*

Kann mich nur meinen Vorgängern Punisher und .torres09 anschließen. Die passen so garnicht zusammen


----------



## LarryLoops (27 Mai 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez on the beach in Hawaii - May 26, 2011 (x81) Update 2*

@ Freiberg

Naja...Er ist bereits berühmt und sie will es werden. 

Passt doch


----------



## DonEnrico (27 Mai 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez on the beach in Hawaii - May 26, 2011 (x81) Update 2*

Sexy, danke schön!


----------



## comatron (27 Mai 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez on the beach in Hawaii - May 26, 2011 (x74) Update*



Freiberg schrieb:


> Kann mich nur meinen Vorgängern Punisher und .torres09 anschließen. Die passen so garnicht zusammen



Kannste nicht wissen, du warst nicht dabei.


----------



## beachkini (28 Mai 2011)

*x208*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



thx to Tikipeter, Preppie & oTTo


----------



## knappi (28 Mai 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez in Bikini on the beach in Hawaii - May 26, 2011 (x289) Update 3*

Na, das war ja mal eine Superkrasse, scharfe Sammlung!!!!

Vielen DANK dafür!

Gruß
Knappi


----------



## Forza (28 Mai 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez in Bikini on the beach in Hawaii - May 26, 2011 (x289) Update 3*

Herrlich, danke für Selena!


----------



## Stefan102 (28 Mai 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez in Bikini on the beach in Hawaii - May 26, 2011 (x289) Update 3*

Tolles Update 
:thx: Dir dafür!


----------



## Stefan102 (28 Mai 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez in Bikini on the beach in Hawaii - May 26, 2011 (x289) Update 3*

+12 weitere:




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 


​thx to Jens0001


----------



## Stefan102 (28 Mai 2011)

*AW: Selena Gomez in Bikini on the beach in Hawaii - May 26, 2011 (x301) Update 4*

Und nochmal 19:




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 ​


----------



## Geldsammler (28 Mai 2011)

Sehr ansehnliche Bilder. Herzlichen Dank für die Riesensammlung!


----------



## louie (28 Mai 2011)

Schöner Körper


----------



## TvG (29 Mai 2011)

ist doch eine süsse maus


----------



## WinterKate (4 Juni 2011)

danke für die süße Maus


----------



## tmadaxe (10 Juni 2012)

Also ich gebe es ja nur ungern zu, aber ich beneide den doofen Bieber darum, dass er öfter mal was Hartes in diese hammergeile Spardose stecken darf!!


----------



## okidoki (10 Juni 2013)

Ist euch aufgefallen, dass Justin ihr einmal im Wasser in die Bikinizone gelangt hat  wollte vielleicht nachschauen ob er im Hotel ins Buschland stechen muss oder ob Selena rasiert ist


----------



## MrLeiwand (10 Juni 2013)

nette bilder...bis auf das bieber-würstchen


----------



## Dana k silva (11 Juni 2013)

Thanks for Selena!


----------



## Taran (11 Juni 2013)

Schon schnuckelig, die Selena...


----------

